# What do you do when you run out of beans?



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm just bought a new machine which arrives next week and I'm excited to get into the world of espresso. The problem I'm seeing is in all the threads advising to rest new beans for anywhere up to 3 weeks plus. Is there somewhere I can buy bean that have already had this resting period so I can get going straight away? This must be a problem for you guys when you run out of beans...or is the trick not to let that happen?









Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The trick is to not let that happen but I've not seen advice to rest beans for three weeks before...plenty that they're good for up to three weeks after resting for a week. Just order now and you'll be fine. You'll need a minimum of 4 days rest. Some beans have a short peak after about 10-14 days, others last longer and others peak after a longer time too. What grinder and machine do you have/are you going to receive soon? I've ordered some very nice roasts recently from Cartwheel coffee and would recommend them for a lighter roast, Coffee compass for a darker one (though they also do some light).


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Order some beans now but put a note with the order asking if possible can you please send beans roasted a week ago.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Scott Rao claims grinding 45-60 mins before pulling your shot is similar to resting for 1.5-2 weeks. I guess the idea is just speeding up the rate of oxidation by increasing the surface area, similar to how ground coffee goes stale quickly compared to beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

weedrea said:


> I'm just bought a new machine which arrives next week and I'm excited to get into the world of espresso. The problem I'm seeing is in all the threads advising to rest new beans for anywhere up to 3 weeks plus. Is there somewhere I can buy bean that have already had this resting period so I can get going straight away? This must be a problem for you guys when you run out of beans...or is the trick not to let that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use after 5 to 7 days, it won't be terrible. This is what I've always Done but it's really up to you.

Sometimes we can over complicate stuff by having exact resting periods for exact beans from exact roasters based on someones personal preference.

I see it all the time, what's the best resting period for x beans from x roaster. Would you ask the bloke next door to you in a restaurant who much salt to add to your food? Or would you taste, add a bit, taste again..

5 to 7 days ish should give it enought time to settle down dialling in and co 2 etc. Then it's up to you If your preference is for longer periods.yeah it may improve.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it's your first experience.......dont worry........your coffee will be awful but you will not know that.........you will soon come on in leaps and bounds.....making a cuppa involves several layers off which beans are just one


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

HBLP said:


> Scott Rao claims grinding 45-60 mins before pulling your shot is similar to resting for 1.5-2 weeks. I guess the idea is just speeding up the rate of oxidation by increasing the surface area, similar to how ground coffee goes stale quickly compared to beans.


Anyone tried this? Sounds like an easy fix if it works


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

weedrea said:


> I'm just bought a new machine which arrives next week and I'm excited to get into the world of espresso. The problem I'm seeing is in all the threads advising to rest new beans for anywhere up to 3 weeks plus. Is there somewhere I can buy bean that have already had this resting period so I can get going straight away? This must be a problem for you guys when you run out of beans...or is the trick not to let that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As others have said resting for 5 or so days will be fine. Where do you live? If I end up running out for any reason, I just go to a good coffeeshop and they'll usually have beans roasted a week or so ago. Easier if you've got a decent place locally obviously!

For me, planning out my purchases is a really lovely part of the process.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

If you have a Waitrose/Sainsbury's nearby you can pop in there and they should have Union beans with a roast date on them. Some may be several months old but you may find a batch or two within the last month.

Failing that as mentioned a local independent coffee shop might have stock of beans that are well rested


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Anyone tried this? Sounds like an easy fix if it works


Try it... Sense it will be a pain to fail in


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ugh just use beans right away FFS. I much prefer fresher coffee taste. So what if it's slightly more volatile, it'll help you level up your dial-in skillz


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> it's your first experience.......dont worry........your coffee will be awful but you will not know that.........you will soon come on in leaps and bounds.....making a cuppa involves several layers off which beans are just one


Are you trying to tell me I'll not pull the "god" shot on my first go? Oh you of little faith


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you post your location someone might be able to offer aa more apt suggestion.

Ian


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Anyone tried this? Sounds like an easy fix if it works


it doesn't work....the flavour of a properly rested bean doesn't develop.


----------



## weedrea (Apr 25, 2019)

Eyedee said:


> If you post your location someone might be able to offer aa more apt suggestion.
> 
> Ian


Thanks for all your comments. Beans ordered from Compass and my machine won't be set up for about a week so it should all work out ok. Interesting to hear everyone's views on it as it was something I'd never thought about before. I'm in remote north west Scotland. Thx


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

I've found that local decent coffee shops will often sell beans with a roast date on them, so if you know of one this may be worth a visit or you could give them a call and ask the question.


----------



## junipa (Jan 1, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> it's your first experience.......dont worry........your coffee will be awful but you will not know that.........you will soon come on in leaps and bounds.....making a cuppa involves several layers off which beans are just one


 I agree, and to add to that, having your coffee taste awful is part of the journey. Once you know what your awful coffee tastes like, and how to correct it, you will become a better home barista!

To prevent running out of coffee, it's about knowing your rate of consumption and ordering at the appropriate time, or find a subscription service.


----------

